# EBay Score: Asimov Content



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 29, 2011)

My singer brings up Isaac Asimov's Foundation series a lot, so I decided I'd see if I could find it for a reasonable price. After looking around for a while, I found an auction for some of the Foundation (as I understand, this isn't all of them), and the Robots series. Nine books for $12. Woohoo!







You may notice a little paw in the corner of that first picture.













On a sidenote, I can't help but to think of Gentleman Broncos whenever I see a sci-fi cover now.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully this will pull you out of your Proust-induced depression. 

I was reading one of my Henry Rollins' journal/books last week, and he tells a story about going to a bookstore with one of his band mates. Henry got in line at the register with a stack of Proust, and his band mate just hugged him and told him, "I hope you feel better soon."


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 29, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Hopefully this will pull you out of your Proust-induced depression.
> 
> I was reading one of my Henry Rollins' journal/books last week, and he tells a story about going to a bookstore with one of his band mates. Henry got in line at the register with a stack of Proust, and his band mate just hugged him and told him, "I hope you feel better soon."





My bookshelf is a compendium of depression. I'm hoping that the Proust will be the most abysmal novel I've ever read.


----------



## lobee (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice score! I read the original four Foundation novels a while back, and I've been meaning to get to Foundation and Earth plus the two prequels.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw "Asimov" and was just drawn here.

Such an interesting author. His use of language isn't always the best, but his ideas and concepts are what good Science Fiction is all about!


----------



## Metaljim (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome deal! The books are in great condition too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice score dude. I have always wanted, but never got around to reading Asimov. I am stuck in the middle of Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series (almost done book 4) as I have no time to read, and need to finish 5 and 6 (scored an ebay lot of the first 6 , much like yours).


----------



## thedonal (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you get the cat with the books? SCORE!

Maybe they should have sent a Mule instead? 

Nice work. I love the Foundation books (though they do get a little schmalzy near the end).


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 1, 2011)

Metaljim said:


> Awesome deal! The books are in great condition too.


My thoughts exactly. One has a problem with the binding glue, but the rest are pretty good.



SirMyghin said:


> Nice score dude. I have always wanted, but never got around to reading Asimov. I am stuck in the middle of Donaldson's Thomas Covenant series (almost done book 4) as I have no time to read, and need to finish 5 and 6 (scored an ebay lot of the first 6 , much like yours).



Getting collections in one neat package is always nice. I found a pristine copy of W. Somerset Maugham's complete short stories for $10 at the local bookshop.






1934, and it smells wonderful.



thedonal said:


> Did you get the cat with the books? SCORE!
> 
> Maybe they should have sent a Mule instead?
> 
> Nice work. I love the Foundation books (though they do get a little schmalzy near the end).



Honestly, I think that no great multi-volume tome can be made without it getting ridiculous by the end. It's a true hallmark of greatness.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 9, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> Getting collections in one neat package is always nice. I found a pristine copy of W. Somerset Maugham's complete short stories for $10 at the local bookshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have Holmes in 1 volume, haven't read that yet either


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I have Holmes in 1 volume, haven't read that yet either



I feel that it'll be the same story with my Dostoevsky short works collection. It's, like, 900 pages.


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

Books...? What is them books?


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 12, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> I feel that it'll be the same story with my Dostoevsky short works collection. It's, like, 900 pages.



I bought it during a dubious period where I was reading 50-100 pages of academic papers a day, didn't want to read much for pleasure at the time apparently.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 12, 2011)

Dude, the Foundation is an AMAZING book. Read it first.


----------



## skeels (Sep 12, 2011)

Isaac Asimov - kitty approved.
Good score. I also like Larry Niven, Gordon R. Dickson and H. Beam Piper.
Not sure if I liked Will Smith in I Robot.. but the robot was a great actor!


----------

